# DBSTalk app for iPhone and iPad released!



## Stuart Sweet

From our leader, David Bott:



> DBSTalk.com Offers Free iPhone and iPad App
> 
> Rochester, NY, July 1, 2010 - DBSTalk.com, the go to on-line community for working with your digital broadcast satellite equipment, now offers a mobile via a newly released iPhone and iPad application. The DBSTalk App is now available for download via Apple's iTunes. Just search DBSTALK.
> 
> "DBSTalk has always been about helping people with their digital satellite service. Be it needing help with their equipment or getting the facts on new product and services" stated David Bott of DBSTalk.
> 
> The application was developed for DBSTalk by End of Time Studios, LLC, producers of Forum Runner. DBSTalk chose the Forum Runner platform based on the features, the development support, and the custom programming capabilities needed for this unique environment. The free application will enable registered DBSTalk Members to:
> 
> • Search and post to the forums directly from the iPhone or iPad
> • Receive push notices of subscribed threads and private messages
> • Browse forums in an easy-to-use interface
> • Fully customize their home screen with favorite forums
> • View embedded links without leaving the application
> • View pages in portrait or landscape mode (it's all about widescreen!)
> • Send attachments, taken from the built in camera or the image library
> 
> To visit the DBSTalk log on to http://www.DBSTalk.com.
> 
> # # #
> 
> About DBSTalk.com
> DBSTalk is the one of most respected digital broadcast satellite communities on the internet which works closely with the providers. The site, founded in 2001, offers its members and visitor's education, support, and advice for anything used for digital broadcast satellite.


----------



## Herdfan

Been using the AVS one and it is great! Glad to see "soon" is finally here.


----------



## canesice

nice! hopefully android will follow.


----------



## davemayo

Works on my 1st Gen iPod Touch too. Very nice!


----------



## upgrade lately?

No love for Android???


----------



## Whogaman

It's sounds good. I can't wait to try it.

Peace Whoga


----------



## davring

Nice job, downloaded and installed smoothly, thanks guys.


----------



## DavidMi

No offence, but it looks like the same app that the other site uses.

Also noticed a mistake in the forum listings

It says "DirecTVSoftware Release.." shouldn't there be a space between directv and software? 

But i do like it, a lot less ads.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

DavidMi, no offense taken, but don't iPhone mobile forum presentations all look basically the same?


----------



## tcusta00

Too cool! Thanks.


----------



## joshjr

Sounds great. Cant wait until there is one for Android phones.


----------



## Herdfan

I don't like that stickies have a separate tab.


----------



## Sparky Scott

Looks great! Well done gentlemen. Oh, and all else involved Ladies as well.. Kudos!!


----------



## Chris Blount

Sorry for the delay in development guys. We've had this in the works for a loooooong time but wanted to fine tune a few things before release. A big thanks goes to Stuart for doing the new graphics.


----------



## LameLefty

Very cool. I'm posting with it now!


----------



## Grentz

Nice work! Using it now.


"Herdfan" said:


> I don't like that stickies have a separate tab.


I actually find that really nice so I don't have to look at them all the time and can instead focus on new posts.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Sweet! Will download to iPod touch (3G) tonight.


----------



## DavidMi

Stuart don't get me wrong it's nice. But what I am seeing now is a few of the sites I go to all have their own apps and it appears that all of them are using the same application, but each with its own splash screen.

The software (forum runner) is also a stand alone application which I purchased before these forums had their own dedicated app. The issue I see is currently if I want to view the forums in my iphone I need to download the app for each site. Sites like dbstalk and avsforum for some reason are not listed in the forum runner directory this means to access them I must download their seperate apps (even though they are the same program.)

Would it be possible for your sites to be listed in the main forum runner listings so we don't need 40 different copies of the same program and instead can only use one program, the real forum runner app.

Thanks.


----------



## DavidMi

You guys are fast. I just went into the forum runner software and again searched for dbstalk and now you are listed. Thanks for the quick turnaround guys!

(Just avsforum is not listed.. hopefully they are soon!)


----------



## Lee L

Thanks, this will be convenient. I did notice the DIRECTV forums all roll into one parent forum while the dish forums don't. Also, I had forgotten what done of the categories were since I never look at them.


----------



## Chris Blount

DavidMi said:


> The software (forum runner) is also a stand alone application which I purchased before these forums had their own dedicated app.


When you say "purchase", you have accidently stumbled on your answer. Each site that uses this software has paid for the right of the users to download it for free. That is why you see each site with it's own version. We could have easily left it up to the user to purchase the software but we didn't want to do that. There are also tweeks in front and behind the scenes to give the user the best experience possible.

So you see, the software may be used on several other sites, but the modifications and no cost aspects are unique for DBSTalk users.


----------



## chevyguy559

Nice! Can't wait to try it on my iPhone I use as a touch 

Any plans for a BlackBerry version?


----------



## rahlquist

Chris Blount said:


> Sorry for the delay in development guys. We've had this in the works for a loooooong time but wanted to fine tune a few things before release. A big thanks goes to Stuart for doing the new graphics.


So whats next in store? Ya'll gonna give any of the other crowds some love, Windows Mobile/Android/Blackberry etc?


----------



## ciurca

chevyguy559 said:


> Nice! Can't wait to try it on my iPhone I use as a touch
> 
> Any plans for a BlackBerry version?


People still use BlackBerrys? Aren't they like "Betamax" of smart phones these days?


----------



## phrelin

Looks great on my iPad - easy to read and use.


----------



## dpeters11

ciurca said:


> People still use BlackBerrys? Aren't they like "Betamax" of smart phones these days?


Not a chance. Blackberry is still King in outlook synchronization, as well as the other main email platforms. Not much comes close to the possibilities on the management side either without a third party server.


----------



## Phil T

Working great on the Ipad. Is there an easy way to just see the new posts for the entire site, or have I just not found it yet?


----------



## David Bott

DavidMi said:


> Stuart don't get me wrong it's nice. But what I am seeing now is a few of the sites I go to all have their own apps and it appears that all of them are using the same application, but each with its own splash screen.
> ...
> Would it be possible for your sites to be listed in the main forum runner listings so we don't need 40 different copies of the same program and instead can only use one program, the real forum runner app.
> 
> Thanks.


DavidMi...

Seeing we do not have say what happens in the Forum Runner app itself, we can not allow for DBSTalk to be part of the app just in case.

A little history... when we tested Forum Runner as well as other apps, it could bring the site down as it was looking to deal with stock versions of VB. (the sites software platform.) This was not shocking to me actually (been their, done that). You see, we needed to modify the stock VB code to make it work as would like. As such, any plugins do not always work and actually can make for major issues. (Not just the Forum Runner plug in needed, but any general plugin we need to be careful with.)

So we worked with Forum Runner to make the app for us as we liked their platform. It took almost 1.5 months in coding and testing to make the app work as needed adding features it did not yet even have but knew we needed. Rob is just great to deal with.

In regards to it being found in the Forum Runner App, that was a mistake and it has now been removed based on the above.

Regards,


----------



## Stuart Sweet

dpeters11 said:


> Not a chance. Blackberry is still King in outlook synchronization, as well as the other main email platforms. Not much comes close to the possibilities on the management side either without a third party server.


Looking at my next phone over the last 12 months, I looked at Blackberry, Apple, Android and others. What actually drove me to the iPhone was the multitude of reports that Gmail and Outlook mail/calendar/contact sync "just work." And you know what, that's pretty true. I'm having some residual issues with contact photo syncing over multiple phones but really, that's it.


----------



## dpeters11

Stuart Sweet said:


> Looking at my next phone over the last 12 months, I looked at Blackberry, Apple, Android and others. What actually drove me to the iPhone was the multitude of reports that Gmail and Outlook mail/calendar/contact sync "just work." And you know what, that's pretty true. I'm having some residual issues with contact photo syncing over multiple phones but really, that's it.


Not wanting to drive it away from the main subject, but I'm primarily referring to Blackberry connecting to Exchange Outlook and a BES. The stock iPhone software can't really come close to it. As a primarily consumer device, the iPhone is great.

I also never thought I'd see DBSTalk get a NC17 rating. Only Apple


----------



## jford951

Wow thats great will try it out


----------



## bjamin82

This really cool... Just downloaded... Only thing it seems to be missing is a way to view the headlines. Unless I'm missing it somewhere.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The headlines come from a separate plugin. I don't think you can get them through the app.


----------



## Chris Blount

bjamin82 said:


> This really cool... Just downloaded... Only thing it seems to be missing is a way to view the headlines. Unless I'm missing it somewhere.


The headlines are in the "News" forum under "Special Interest".


----------



## MartyS

DavidMi said:


> You guys are fast. I just went into the forum runner software and again searched for dbstalk and now you are listed. Thanks for the quick turnaround guys!
> 
> (Just avsforum is not listed.. hopefully they are soon!)


I've been using Forum Runner for almost a month with DBSTalk... it's been out there.


----------



## cheesedjdj

Very nice guys I'm even posting with it right now!


----------



## TBlazer07

The 4.3" screen on my (Android) EVO is looking for some nice software for this forum!


----------



## Draconis

Cool, I just have one question. 

"End of Time Software" ?


----------



## Frank5575

Android Please!!!


----------



## MartyS

The one thing missing that forum runner has is the ability to mark favorite threads. Every time I log in with the app, I'm taken to the main menu and have to navigate to the main forums I use 

It is nice to have a screen with an icon for the forum and sub forums that I visit regularly. I don't need the Dish forums to show up when I log in since o don't have Dish, nor do I ever participate in those forums.


----------



## SteveHas

Hey, this new release is from my home town Rochester!!!!
Yeah Roch-cha-cha!

how come?


----------



## chevyguy559

"ciurca" said:


> People still use BlackBerrys? Aren't they like "Betamax" of smart phones these days?


:lol: I just can't type on the screen as fast as I can on a blackberry keypad....I do use my iPhone when I want to look something quick up while in bed....this app is nice though, posting from it right now!


----------



## roadrunner1782

Great app guys, thanks. I'm so glad to see this. I also got a good chuckle at the over age 17 warning before it installed!


----------



## Thaedron

dpeters11 said:


> Not wanting to drive it away from the main subject, but I'm primarily referring to Blackberry connecting to Exchange Outlook and a BES. The stock iPhone software can't really come close to it. As a primarily consumer device, the iPhone is great.


My iphone is syncing pretty phenominally with two different corporate exchange servers. I'm not sure what it's not coming close to.

back to topic, love the new App, thanks!


----------



## tzphotos.com

DBSTALK

Droid us up!


----------



## Groundhog45

I'm hoping for one for Android also.  Maybe that will be next.


----------



## obxterra

tzphotos.com said:


> DBSTALK
> 
> Droid us up!


I'll second that!:grin::grin:


----------



## Ed Campbell

Bingo! Downloaded it through the App Store.

Does "restricted to over 17" mean we get too childish? 

And signing up for Push had grammar error.


----------



## Terry K

Again, I'm offended myself that us Android (and other non-Iphone users) are neglected. I do not and will not pay AT&T's extortion to have an Iphone, as I won't pay for a device only usable on one carrier. 

App developers seem to forget that Android is a much faster growing platform (as its devices are on every carrier, not just *ONE subpar carrier*)


----------



## James Long

Terry K said:


> Again, I'm offended myself that us Android (and other non-Iphone users) are neglected.


Not neglected ... An Android app is in progress.


----------



## dvisthe

Looks great on my Ipod Touch!


----------



## Dave DFW

Looking forward to the android version.


----------



## Losana

Great job, I had DBSTalk on my safari browser favs but this makes it so much easier.


----------



## Grandpa Train

Put on my iPad and removed it immediately, could not tolerate Direct TV advertisement.


----------



## code4code5

Loving the app!! Very easy to navigate and the ads are very unobtrusive. Good job!


----------



## Chaos

I'm on the "Android please" wagon too.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Ugh.

Just realized my "ignores" via browser are not ignored within the App. Looking forward to next version.

Who gets suggestions for tweaks?


----------



## geaux tigers

I like it!


----------



## Karen

Phil T said:


> Working great on the Ipad. Is there an easy way to just see the new posts for the entire site, or have I just not found it yet?


I have the same question. I always hit the New Posts button as soon as I open the site. <g>


----------



## trh

Love it on my iPad.

One issue (unless operator error): I click on "Mark all messages read" on the iPad but when I log on here with my computer and click on "New Posts", I'm still seeing the messages that I previously read and marked as read from the iPad.


----------



## webcrawlr

Getting tapatalk support would be nice. That app supports more forum software other then vbulletin and phpbb. It also has an Android client.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Is there a "New post" option within the app? I cannot find it..

I use the "new post" tab a ton within windows. I'd like the same option on my iPod.


----------



## mcees4life

This app is sick.


----------



## lotboy16

Android Please! :grin:


----------



## gpg

another vote for a Droid app


----------



## Gene Steinberg

In all fairness, this strikes me as nothing more than a rebranded version of a well-known mobile forum app, Tapatalk. Worse, the login screen doesn't seem to be available on my copy, installed on an iPhone 3GS running iOS 4.


----------



## David Bott

Nope nit that software, but it is a Forum Runner app as mentioned in the press release. 

Look under MORE for login in case you have not done so. No other such reports.


----------



## Gene Steinberg

David Bott said:


> Nope nit that software, but it is a Forum Runner app as mentioned in the press release.
> 
> Look under MORE for login in case you have not done so. No other such reports.


First time I tried, I couldn't get it to work. Seems to function now. If not Tapatalk, it sure borrows an awful lot from that product.


----------



## Athlon646464

Working great here! Love it - Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## anleva

TBlazer07 said:


> The 4.3" screen on my (Android) EVO is looking for some nice software for this forum!


+1. Another vote for Android and the EVO.


----------



## JayMatt77

Great job with the iPhone app! Following DBSTalk on the toilet just got really easy on the eyes!


----------



## David Bott

JayMatt77 said:


> Great job with the iPhone app! Following DBSTalk on the toilet just got really easy on the eyes!


Ok, now that was funny. And at the same time, am image I did not need.


----------



## Chris Blount

JayMatt77 said:


> Great job with the iPhone app! Following DBSTalk on the toilet just got really easy on the eyes!


I'm not sure how to take that. LOL


----------



## James Long

Laptop, wifi ... even with a conventional system it is possible to take DBSTalk to places one would rather not picture. It does lend new meaning to flushing spammers posts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks for that, James :eek2:


----------



## merchione

Yes Android pls! However my EVO does just fine now


----------



## mogulman

Tried the app for a day on my iPad. It was ok but the forums are much easier to use and work better using the website. I deleted the app and went back to using the website.


----------



## xhenxhe

I'll probably download it when my iphone4 arrives. Ever since upgrading my 3G to iOS4, it runs slower than cold tar!


----------



## HDinVT

Come on .... Bimmerfest Android App just released, where is DBSTalk's Android App ???????????????


----------



## BubblePuppy

HDinVT said:


> Come on .... Bimmerfest Android App just released, where is DBSTalk's Android App ???????????????


:hurah:.... I use either the native browser or my favorite Android browser,Dolphin HD. I'm not into breath holding. :lol:


----------



## kc1ih

Jeez, people get something for free, and they still *****. If you don’t like it don’t use it. I wish to say thank you for the free app!


----------



## Joe Siegler

When i went to download this app in the app store, I put dbstalk in the search box. Had to laugh at what Apple thought I was trying to spell.

Which is funny cuz it filled out the rest of the word dbstalk after I entered just dbs. You'd think it would offer a suggestion for something it knows is there anyway, but there you go.


----------



## hdtvluvr

Is there a way to limit the forums that display on the iphone? I only visit a few and would like to be able to only see those in my list.

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11

New version just went live on the App store.

Highlights:

Native iPad Support
Add "Home" link to upper right action button for quick "Home" screen access.
Add "Open in Browser" to upper right action button in thread view for threads that have embedded HTML, etc.
Add support for iOS fast app switching.
Add support for Multi-Quote.
Refresh Private Message/Subscription in iOS 4 when app enters foreground.


----------



## CoolGui

Add me to the list who would like an android app. I know someone already mentioned it, but Tapatalk supports a lot of forum software already, so I don't know what's involved with getting it working here, but I use the XDADevelopers specific appe and it works pretty well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Looks great from what I can see... another winner!


----------



## Sim-X

good job - I do use this app on my ipod but would be nice to see on my evo


----------



## bearcatzack

just got a notification that the ce announcement was made.

problem is i can't clear the badge.


----------



## tsduke

Any chance of adding ability to hide forums we don't use?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

"bearcatzack" said:


> just got a notification that the ce announcement was made.
> 
> problem is i can't clear the badge.


Log out and log back in.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

"tsduke" said:


> Any chance of adding ability to hide forums we don't use?


Maybe in the next version...


----------



## jford951

Stuart Sweet said:


> Log out and log back in.


Did that badge is still there


----------



## bearcatzack

Stuart Sweet said:


> Log out and log back in.


killed app process
logged out and back in
removed and reinstalled app
badge still there


----------



## bearcatzack

bearcatzack said:


> killed app process
> logged out and back in
> removed and reinstalled app
> badge still there


I also turned off Sound, Alert and Badge notifications for the dbstalk app in the phone settings.

Badge still there.

iOS 4.0.2 (never jailbroken any version)


----------



## tsduke

The app on my Touch 3rd generation is blank now. I load it and it's a blank black screen. Notta.


----------



## SockMonkey

Same problem with badges appearing and not going away. It's always a "1" for me that stays. I've had multiple new notices, which shows the correct number, but it always goes back to one. I have tried logging out. I have tried uninstalling. Won't go away. 

IPhone 4, iOS4, non-jailbroken. 

Thanks! Other than this minor issue, the app is incredible. 
Bob


----------



## raott

My wife uses an Iphone, I use an Android. That should give a clue as to the Iphone's market base. Time or an Android version of this App.


----------



## David Bott

SockMonkey said:



> Same problem with badges appearing and not going away. It's always a "1" for me that stays. I've had multiple new notices, which shows the correct number, but it always goes back to one. I have tried logging out. I have tried uninstalling. Won't go away.
> 
> IPhone 4, iOS4, non-jailbroken.
> 
> Thanks! Other than this minor issue, the app is incredible.
> Bob


From the developer...



> Fixed in 1.3.1.
> 
> Hopefully should be out in the next day or so.


----------



## 477193

Android please.


----------



## Thaedron

Glad to hear the '1' issue is getting resolved. Not that it's really an issue really just a minor annoyance, or maybe it's DBStalk secretly beckoning to the masses... come, read, be enlightened...


----------



## David Bott

Update... Ver 1.3.1 released now in the App Store. Upgrade recommended.


----------



## SockMonkey

"David Bott" said:


> Update... Ver 1.3.1 released now in the App Store. Upgrade recommended.


This DID NOT fix my "1" badge problem. Just tried logging out/in and completely reinstalled. I still have a "1" on the app icon.


----------



## SockMonkey

And now I see another bug. After my previous reply, the portion of the screen where the keyboard was located did not show anything but white. See attached.


----------



## Ferrd

"SockMonkey" said:


> This DID NOT fix my "1" badge problem. Just tried logging out/in and completely reinstalled. I still have a "1" on the app icon.


Same here....


----------



## tsduke

How do ya tell if it actually updated? App store kept prompting me to update like 3 times.


----------



## SockMonkey

"tsduke" said:


> How do ya tell if it actually updated? App store kept prompting me to update like 3 times.


Go to the iPhone settings app and find DBSTalk in the list there. The version is under there. Mine is showing 1.3.1.


----------



## SockMonkey

Meant to include this attachment.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Test of reply here using 1.3.1.


----------



## David Bott

"SockMonkey" said:


> Go to the iPhone settings app and find DBSTalk in the list there. The version is under there. Mine is showing 1.3.1.


Testing from 1.3.1 (3G). Typing with the keyboard to see what happens as I am not sure what to expect.

Editing post now. Did not see an issue with keyboard. I do still see a 1 on my icon for a badge counter where I would not expect to one currently.


----------



## SockMonkey

"David Bott" said:


> Editing post now. Did not see an issue with keyboard. I do still see a 1 on my incon for a badge counter where I would not expect to one currently.


Well, I guess the KB issue could have been a quirk on my device. I'll keep an eye out for additional issues.


----------



## David Bott

"SockMonkey" said:


> Well, I guess the KB issue could have been a quirk on my device. I'll keep an eye out for additional issues.


Dang. You scard the heck out of me and I jumped to the developer in a panic. Sorry Rob for the blunt email.

Still not sure on the badge counter. Sorry


----------



## SockMonkey

"David Bott" said:


> Dang. You scard the heck out of me and I jumped to the developer in a panic. Sorry Rob for the blunt email.
> 
> Still not sure on the badge counter. Sorry


Sorry David, just happened right after the update. Not saying it was just a quirk on my iPhone, but that's a possibility.


----------



## SockMonkey

The current version of the app in the app store shows up as 1.3.0.1. The app, however, shows 1.3.1 in the settings screen. Is that correct???


----------



## David Bott

That is kind of weird and would be on Apples end. Pondering. But 1.3.1 is the right app. (and by right I mean current. )


----------



## Thaedron

I have the upgrade, still see the '1' on the badge issue, but did notice that when getting the upgrade from the App Store, it listed as ver 1.3.0.1, where the settings screen shows ver 1.3.1


----------



## tsduke

I keep getting prompted to update. Like 6 times now since last night.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

tsduke said:


> I keep getting prompted to update. Like 6 times now since last night.


Did you update?

It could be the 1.3.0.1 vs 1.3.1 issue, which is totally my bad. I had intended the version to be "1.3.0.1" since it was a one-off release (and I had already had 1.3.1 in the pipelines to be deployed), and Apple let me enter it just fine in iTunes Connect (the software release portal).

However, once I went to upload the binary, it denied it saying it needs to be in x.y.z format. However of course at that point it was too late to change 1.3.0.1!

I hate the way Apple works sometimes, so frustrating!

Can you all who are experiencing the application badge issue let me know a few things:

1) Are you logged into the forum through the app
2) Are you logged into push notification through the app
3) Are you *SURE* you don't have any PMs/New Subscription notifications (eg: the menus at the bottom are both empty... NOTE: You will NOT see the badge on the menu unless the menu is actually at the bottom of the screen (that is, not in the "more" menu). To move menus, go to "More", click "Edit" and drag them down to the main menu bar. Do this for both PM and Subscriptions.

If you are logged in and both menus have no icons and the main one does, then I am dumbfounded because I cannot reproduce this for the life of me on my side of things...

I'll keep looking at it though!


----------



## David Bott

iPhone 3G O/S 3.1.3
I am logged into the site thought the App.
I am logged into Push Notify
No PM's
No current Subscribed threads.
No #'s on the icons at the bottom screen of the App.
iPhone Home Page icon shows 1.

Same for AVS, but it shows 4 on that icon on my home page.


----------



## SockMonkey

"David Bott" said:


> I am logged into the site thought the App.
> I am logged into Push Notify
> No PM's
> No current Subscribed threads.
> No #'s on the icons at the bottom screen of the App.
> iPhone Home Page icon shows 1.


Exactly the same situation for me except I am on an iPhone 4 with iOS 4.0.2. Here's a screen shot.

Bob


----------



## David Bott

We do think we got the bug now. Been working on it most of today. Bad news is that we then need to send it to Apple to appove. That can be a week or more.


----------



## SockMonkey

"David Bott" said:


> We do think we got the bug now. Been working on it most of today. Bad news is that we then need to send it to Apple to appove. That can be a week or more.


Sweet. Nice job!

Doesn't Apple have an expedited path when you are correcting bugs? Perhaps that's just for bugs which cause crashes.

Bob


----------



## David Bott

But this does not cause a crash.


----------



## SockMonkey

"David Bott" said:


> But this does not cause a crash.


Agreed. Which is what I meant by, "Perhaps that's just for bugs which cause crashes."

Hope we get the update soon! 
Bob


----------



## SockMonkey

"David Bott" said:


> We do think we got the bug now. Been working on it most of today. Bad news is that we then need to send it to Apple to appove. That can be a week or more.


Any word on the update? Just curious. 
Bob


----------



## SockMonkey

New version available and the badge problem is fixed! Thanks guys!


----------



## dpeters11

Version 1.3.3 released. Couple bug fixes and additions.


----------



## dpeters11

Version 1.3.4 released. One image bug fixed and speed improvements.


----------



## klang

I tried the app out for the first time this past weekend. Very nice!


----------



## Sixto

I've been using Forum Runner (the DBSTalk version) for a while now on the iPad.

The only issue recently is that it seems that keeping track of read threads/posts doesn't seem to be working properly as I'm continually switching between the PC (with Firefox) and the iPad.

If I'm just on the PC, or just on the iPad, it's mostly in sync, and keeps track of the last post read in every thread, but if I swap between the two, then it's out of sync.

Also, when just on the iPad, it's also not always keeping track of last read when viewing with the "subscribed" button, but mostly ok with the "current" button. And if I need to re-start the iPad App, it seems to lose some of the recent history.

Wasn't sure where it was best to discuss this stuff.


----------



## RAD

Don't know if problems are to be reported here or a new thread started, so I'll start here first.

I've noticed that on the subscribed thread function if someone that's on my ignore list is the last person to post in the thread the iPhone/iPad app show that there's an unread message. The icon won't go away until someone that's not on ignore posts and I read the message and then the icon will go away.


----------



## swyman18

Probably dumb question, but is there any new discussion anywhere on the forum for the recent versions of the DBSTalk iphone app? I'm unable to find any. Looks like latest version is 1.5.6.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You can continue to discuss here if you have an issue. We don't have a lot of control over the upgrade schedule, as we are really just putting our wrapper over Forum Runner's app so you don't have to buy it.


----------



## swyman18

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> You can continue to discuss here if you have an issue. We don't have a lot of control over the upgrade schedule, as we are really just putting our wrapper over Forum Runner's app so you don't have to buy it.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Alan Gordon

A question for those of you who use the DBSTalk app... specifically on an iPad with the newest firmware:

Does the app do a good job of giving you notifications? 

Several times lately I have received a PM, and I didn't get any notification about it. I'm just curious to see if I'm the only one experiencing this, or if other people are as well.

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy

If I understand you correctly, my _notices_ of PMs come through my e-mail, which I can read on my iPad, of course.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Laxguy said:


> If I understand you correctly, my _notices_ of PMs come through my e-mail, which I can read on my iPad, of course.


I get them that way too of course. I was referring to receiving notices in the Notification center.

~Alan


----------



## Go Beavs

Alan Gordon said:


> I get them that way too of course. I was referring to receiving notices in the Notification center.
> 
> ~Alan


It seems kind of hit or miss with me. If I toggle notifications on/off in the iPad settings menu they'll usually start working again.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Go Beavs said:


> It seems kind of hit or miss with me. If I toggle notifications on/off in the iPad settings menu they'll usually start working again.


Not perfect, but working much better.

Thanks!
~Alan


----------



## Chuck W

Any hope of ever seeing this on Android? There's a LOT of us out there that would like this on Android.

**EDIT**

Hmm, maybe there is. Just found something out there on Android Market(I REFUSE to call it Google Play) from ForumRunner for here. Gonna try it out.

You should update the title so people know Android is available too.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Chuck W said:


> You should update the title so people know Android is available too.


Separate thread...

~Alan


----------



## Matt L

Don't know if anyone is reading this forum, it's not been updated for a while, but I'll ask here first.

Just got a shiny new Ipad 2 tonight and loaded up the DBS app. However it will not let me log in. I use the same info as I use here but keep getting email address in use and enter the correct password messages, any idea why?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Matt L said:


> Don't know if anyone is reading this forum, it's not been updated for a while, but I'll ask here first.
> 
> Just got a shiny new Ipad 2 tonight and loaded up the DBS app. However it will not let me log in. I use the same info as I use here but keep getting email address in use and enter the correct password messages, any idea why?


Assuming you've checked the obvious (like upper/lower case and having the correct password)... are you sure you are logged out of DBSTalk from your computer before trying to use the iPad app?


----------



## David Bott

You do not need to be logged out of the site to use the app...but you mentioned email address and that is not even used to log in. It should be just your user name and password. Both case sensitive. 

So it sounds like you are for some reason trying to REGISTER and you are already registered. Just use your same login details. 

Hope this helps based on what you mentioned in your post about email already in use.


----------



## Matt L

Thanks--- for some. Reason I kept ending up on the registration page rather than log in page. I guess after decades of window use I'll need to relearn a few things with the iPad-- that's one of the reasons I bought one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I learned something new too. I always made sure I was logged out from my browser before using the app. Didn't know that it would be ok either way.


----------



## tonyd0308

I've recently ( last few weeks ) had the app close itself when trying to join the chat session. Used to work fine. Not sure if an iOS update or an app update clobbered it. Anyone else having that issue? iPad 2 if it matters... I tried rebooting the iPad, btw.


----------

